# UPC Analogue to Digital offer.



## SlugBreath (1 Jun 2010)

We are presently using UPC and have the basic analogue package with extra connections in two other rooms.  We got a letter from UPC inviting us to switch from analogue to the basic digital package and it would cost us €4 per month less than we are currently paying. It seems like a good offer.  However I have a few questions for those of you who might have switched.
Presently we can watch different channels in different rooms at the same time. Can you continue to do so with the digital or do we need extra equipment?
At some stage will we have to swith from analogue to digital? I am happy with the channels I have at the moment and really don't need any more.


----------



## Eeyore (1 Jun 2010)

You still have the analogue channels when you switch to digital. Make the switch and you'll get both for less. At some point they will turn off the analogue signal but I don't know when that will be.


----------



## sam h (1 Jun 2010)

I'd also recommend you get a Digital plus box (costs €5 extra per month)....it has the pause TV (I love to pause at the start of a programme so I can do a few bits & bobs & then forward through all the adverts!!!) & record up to 2 programmes at the same time.

So overall, it will cost you an extra €1 per month. My friend did it a few months ago & he loves it.

Plus the signal is much better


----------



## SlugBreath (1 Jun 2010)

Eeyore said:


> You still have the analogue channels when you switch to digital.


 
Yes, I will still have the analogue channels but they are now transmitted in a digital format?  Can I watch different programmes in different rooms of the house at the same time?  Children in one room watching their programmes and adults in another room watching their programmes? or is this an extra cost?


----------



## Eeyore (1 Jun 2010)

You can watch digital channels in one room and analogue channels in another room at no extra cost. To watch digital channels in two rooms will require a second decoder box and will cost extra.


----------



## SlugBreath (1 Jun 2010)

Is the analogue reception diminished in any way by having one room on digital? Thanks.


----------



## Eeyore (1 Jun 2010)

No. You still get exactly the same analogue picture quality as before. Well we do anyway.


----------



## TarfHead (1 Jun 2010)

I've been a UPC Digital customer for years, and I am happy with it. The digibox is a bit tempremental and benefits from a regular reboot, and the EPG isn't great, but, besides those gripes, it's a good service.

It is possible to relay your digibox signal to a second TV using analog cable and something like a VCR, so that you can have your analog channels and the digibox channel on a second TV. Both TVs would be limited to the one channel that the digibox is tuned in to at any given point in time.


----------

